# Non EU wife to join UK husband in Catalonia



## JonesySP (Jun 6, 2013)

I have been browsing these boards for some time now, but after reading as much as I can find related to my own situation, I need to ask some questions and hope the good folk on here can help.

I've got job lined up in Catalonia, a one year contract. My wife is Chinese, and my son has a UK passport, like me. We are presently in China.


Can my wife join us legally?
What requirements must we fulfil?
Will she receive an EEA card as a result of joining us?

There seems to be a few similar postings, but each one appears to contradict the others. Any clarity would be very welcome, and I am delighted to have finally joined the board!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JonesySP said:


> I have been browsing these boards for some time now, but after reading as much as I can find related to my own situation, I need to ask some questions and hope the good folk on here can help.
> 
> I've got job lined up in Catalonia, a one year contract. My wife is Chinese, and my son has a UK passport, like me. We are presently in China.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

yes, once you are registered as resident your wife can also do so as your legal spouse, & your son can anyway, in his own right as a UK citizen

I'm not sure exactly what the financial requirements are, but providing you meet those, it's fairly straightfowrad I believe

it would only give your wife the right to live in Spain though - nowhere else


----------



## JonesySP (Jun 6, 2013)

_Muchas gracias_ for the warm welcome!

Is there a reliable way of finding out the financial requirements? Google searches leave my head spinning!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JonesySP said:


> _Muchas gracias_ for the warm welcome!
> 
> Is there a reliable way of finding out the financial requirements? Google searches leave my head spinning!


if you have a look at the first post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a link for the EX19 form, which is the application form for your wife

I'm pretty certain that there are links from the form with more info - I don't know if the financial info will be there though - even for EU citizens the financial requirements vary slightly in different areas

maybe put a call in to the extranjería where you'll be living - though even then I doubt you'll get a definitive answer until the day you apply


----------



## JonesySP (Jun 6, 2013)

Many thanks again, and sorry for cluttering up the board with something that was.on the FAQ.

Something I can't find there is whether or not it's better for my wife to come with me (presumably with a Schengen tourist visa) or wait a month or so until I'm registered. Does it make any difference?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JonesySP said:


> Many thanks again, and sorry for cluttering up the board with something that was.on the FAQ.
> 
> Something I can't find there is whether or not it's better for my wife to come with me (presumably with a Schengen tourist visa) or wait a month or so until I'm registered. Does it make any difference?


you can register immediately as long as you have the paperwork - she'd have to come on Schengen visa in any case - registration for you is 'on the spot' & as soon as you are registered she can apply

don't worry about not spotting what you wanted in the FAQs thread - I think of it as my filing cabinet - I know where to find things but I don't necessarily expect anyone else to


----------

